# Al Jefferson Has 26 Rebounds @ Houston



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. And still about a minute or so left in double overtime. 22 points to go along with those as well.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Jefferson with a good night today... but I was more impressed with a rookie:

Dejuan Blair: 21 Rebs in 31 Mins
Jefferson: 26 in 49


----------

